# My last shower



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

This shower was built using all Laticrete materials including 3701 fortified deck mud, Hydroban, 4XLT thinset, SpectraLock Pro grout, and color matched Latiseal. Tile was from Dal tile (including the mosaic tile- other than we had to make it out of 18x18 floor tile then set each tile individually!). Shower system by grohe.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks awesome Mike! :clap:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Very nice work.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice.

If you don't mind my asking, how tall is that shampoo niche?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Thank goodness you were talking about a nice shower you built.

I was hoping you weren't stopping your bathing routine. :laughing:


----------



## Yankee Framer (Feb 20, 2012)

I like how the tub top extends into the shower. Clever use of space.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

25 years from now that shower will stand ... Unless they remodel,of course excellent !


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

nice job!
:thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Love the design! That's some serious coin!!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sad :sad:









But, as always, one helluva job! There will be quite a few people that will never be fortunate enough to have you build their dream baths.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jarvis, she's a beaut. Schluter drain?


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Thanks gents! Bluebird, that is a Schluter drain, although it would have been the new Laticrete drain had they been available! The niche was about 16" high if memory serves correct. 
Although this was my last job, I am looking looking to keep part of my business going, perhaps as just a designer/technical consultant...however, not sure how much work will be there! Gotta say I love my new sales career, but, I do miss doing cool stuff like this!!

The floor we did for this project is below and included a flex therm in-floor heating system.

I'll post some finish pics of the whole project soon!


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Looks like some great work!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

What are you selling now? Are you off the tools?

I would go crazy if I wasn't building stuff.

JW


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

John, ya, put the tools in storage for the time being! I'm selling HVAC, electrical, and plumbing work now. The Company I do sales for specializes in retrofit work like knob and tube rewiring and galvanized pipe removal/replacement. 
That being said...I am looking at some options to kinda stay in the bathroom business...just not sure what yet! I am a sub contract salesman so I have the luxury of taking something else on. 
Take care!


----------

